# disputing a written warning



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I recently received a written warning for a incident which(with all due respect) there was no infractions on my part and I have several witnesses to prove it. 

I do not want any record of this warning showing up in any state database etc as that will typically mean if I get stopped again (although I dont' plan on it) I will get a ticket since I already got a warning. IE, I get pulled over two months from now for minor speeding and instead of a warning the officer sees I have this "previous warning" and writes me a ticket. 

Is there any procedure for disputing a warning to remove it from where ever it goes? I know it does not going on the driving record and not on my insurance record, but since it was utterly unfounded and should not have been issued, I don't want it anywhere on any record that might potentially affect me.

Is there anything that can be done? I almost wish it had been issues as a ticket as that has a formal dispute process so I could get it overturned with a hearing!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Standby....there all a little busy with the " Hey Hey Look At Me " thread....they will get to you in a minute.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

oh my god

don't dispute it, it's a warning

they would probably not even give you a court date if you tried


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Was the officer wearing his hat when he gave you the warrning?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

So your inference is that the Officer cited you for absolutely no reason? Why do you have multiple witnesses who saw you do nothing? In most instances when nothing happens people will not take notice.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I recently received a written warning for a incident which(with all due respect) there was no infractions on my part and I have several witnesses to prove it.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done?


Yes, start an immediate support group for all victims, like yourself, who have "done nothing" and were cited or arrested. Sure, one may already exist in prisons but yours could be outside the walls. 
Maybe you could even be on Oprah!


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there any way you can compel the officer's attendance for your appeal? the court or whoever will have to hear both sides of the story, right? If so, do it. If not, forget about it.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I recently received a written warning for a incident which*(with all due respect)* there *was no infractions on my part and I have several witnesses to prove it. *


1) You are not showing respect, because you are calling the officer who issued you a WARNING, a liar.

2) Here we go, proclaim your innocence...

3) Yeah, the car full of YOUR FRIENDS who likely "witnessed" what happened (or didnt happen, according to you) is positive "proof" that you're right, and the meanie officer must be wrong.

You're in the wrong place if youre looking for sympathy.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Yes, start an immediate support group for all victims, like yourself, who have "done nothing" and were cited or arrested. Sure, one may already exist in prisons but yours could be outside the walls.
> Maybe you could even be on Oprah!


Get hold of Skippy Gates.... You two have something in common.

Ditto on the Oprah thingy as well. She's the patron saint of lost causes.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I almost wish it had been issues as a ticket as that has a formal dispute process so I could get it overturned with a hearing!


 Your wish has been granted. No more warning from me. Your fellow motorists thank you. Jackass.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Be lucky that you only got a warning and stop bitching...


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

If this jerk appeals, is there any way that the warning could be turned into a real ticket with a large fine, court fees and/or a license suspension? I mean during an appeal both sides have an opportunity to restate their case, right?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Jackass, you want to appeal? Look into the mirror. You really think the cop had nothing better to do than write a bogus warning to you. "Minor speeding?" That's a guarantee of a warning? Are you really that stupid? Speeding is speeding no matter how much over. Most of the time it is YOUR attitude that dictates whether or not a ticket will be written. You barked up the wrong tree BOO HOO!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

This guy is gotta be a retard. It is a written warning. It goes now where. It means nothing, other than a dead tree. You can not appeal a warning. And if you could why nothing good could come of it. Lets see, 25 bucks for the madgistrate, he gonna laugh and send it to a judges appeal for anther 50 bucks, then if the judge finds you responsible, you get the civil fine, meaning you pay more money. If found responsible, it will then show up on your drivers history as a not responsible, guaranteeing you will get a ticket next time. So go ahead and appeal a written warning you FUCKING retard. I cant believe I wasted my time on you.:flipoff::flipoff:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> If this jerk appeals, is there any way that the warning could be turned into a real ticket with a large fine, court fees and/or a license suspension? I mean during an appeal both sides have an opportunity to restate their case, right?


No right to appeal.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

To the OP.
Let's play the game we used to play when one would open a fresh bottle of Haffenreffer Malt Liquor.
There answer is right there....

*NEVER + (BOOK-B+L) A*


----------



## sm69th (Aug 11, 2009)

Tuna said:


> Was the officer wearing his hat when he gave you the warrning?


While I am not quite sure if you are serious in your question, yes he was wearing his hat when he gave me a warning.



Nighttrain said:


> So your inference is that the Officer cited you for absolutely no reason? Why do you have multiple witnesses who saw you do nothing? In most instances when nothing happens people will not take notice.





LGriffin said:


> Yes, start an immediate support group for all victims, like yourself, who have "done nothing" and were cited or arrested. Sure, one may already exist in prisons but yours could be outside the walls.
> Maybe you could even be on Oprah!


There is no need to be rude and sarcastic. I asked a simple question because I was looking for valid information as citations do not have instructions if you disagree with a warning.



LongKnife56 said:


> Is there any way you can compel the officer's attendance for your appeal? the court or whoever will have to hear both sides of the story, right? If so, do it. If not, forget about it.


This I don't know, but thank you for your input. I would assume



csauce777 said:


> 1) You are not showing respect, because you are calling the officer who issued you a WARNING, a liar.
> 
> 2) Here we go, proclaim your innocence...
> 
> ...


csauce777 - I have called no one a liar and I have the utmost respect for law inforcement officials. Two people can see the same situation very differently and people do make mistakes.

I was not asking for sympathy, I was asking for factual information.



Rock said:


> Your wish has been granted. No more warning from me. Your fellow motorists thank you. Jackass.
> 
> Rock - There is no need to be rude and disrespectful as I was simply asking for valid information in a forum where it was likely a valid answer could be found. Replies like yours is WHY there are people who don't respect law enforcement.





jettsixx said:


>


Is there a reason for the rudeness and profanity that abound on this forum? It was a simple request for information?!?



LongKnife56 said:


> If this jerk appeals, is there any way that the warning could be turned into a real ticket with a large fine, court fees and/or a license suspension? I mean during an appeal both sides have an opportunity to restate their case, right?


There is no need to call names. People are entitiled to havig their own thoughts without being blasted in public forums. While I am not an expect on the court system(hence why I asked a question in the first place) I would assume the person presiding over any hearing/appeal could change the warning to something more or less severe at their sole discretion.



grn3charlie said:


> Jackass, you want to appeal? Look into the mirror. You really think the cop had nothing better to do than write a bogus warning to you. "Minor speeding?" That's a guarantee of a warning? Are you really that stupid? Speeding is speeding no matter how much over. Most of the time it is YOUR attitude that dictates whether or not a ticket will be written. You barked up the wrong tree BOO HOO!


 I certainly never implied minor speeding is a guarentee of a warning. I was simply refering to the reality that "usually" law enforment are more forgiving of minor infractions than major ones, and are more likley to be forgiving if you have no prior warnings on record. If this is an incorrect generalization than I apologize.

I am far from stupid and there is no need for the language and attitude on this forum.



DEI8 said:


> This guy is gotta be a retard. It is a written warning. It goes now where. It means nothing, other than a dead tree. You can not appeal a warning. And if you could why nothing good could come of it. Lets see, 25 bucks for the madgistrate, he gonna laugh and send it to a judges appeal for anther 50 bucks, then if the judge finds you responsible, you get the civil fine, meaning you pay more money. If found responsible, it will then show up on your drivers history as a not responsible, guaranteeing you will get a ticket next time. So go ahead and appeal a written warning you FUCKING retard. I cant believe I wasted my time on you.:flipoff::flipoff:


While your profanities and utter lack of respect are not appreciated, the facts contained elsewhere in your post are appreciated. If there is truely no course of action for appeal, then that is the answer I was looking for.

I am not a f**ing re**rd simply because I don't want inaccurate informaiton on my file. People dispute tickets all the time and win, and they are not lambasted in public forums for simply disagreeing with something issued by a police officer.



LGriffin said:


> No right to appeal.


Thank you stepping up and answering my question and not trying to roast me in public forum simple because I disagree with a law enforcement offical.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I would dispute it the same way I would dispute a verbal warning.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

And you sir are the reason LE get jaded and pissed off at the public. You recieved a warning and you disagree with it?!? What's wrong with you? If you disagree with the warning then you must have wanted the civil citation, correct? The officer was kind enough to give you a warning and you have the entitled balls to come here, tell us the officer made a mistake and that you want to be vindicated from A *WARNING*!!!! If you got the $ citation you'd be upset (boo hoo), you got a warning and you're upset (boo hoo). Is there a way we, as your civil servants can make you happy beside leaving you alone and not stopping you when you break the law? If you feel we are being "rude and sarcastic" then leave. This is not a court and I'm not your mommy. Go cry to her, we don't want to hear it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

This is Mass Cops we use profanity alot. Please do not be led to believe there is no such thing as a stupid question. There is, we are asked them frequently. You can only give so many polite answers before you become very sarcastic and develop an absolute hatred of questions asked by the general public. Your question, to you may seem simple, to us it sounds like yet another person bitching about the big mean cop who lied and wrote them up. You got a warning be happy and move along. I know for a fact I was not the officer that wrote you because I do not write warnings. If I go to the trouble of stopping you, you will get a citation. I have to enter it in the computer anyway so I may as well write you a money citation.


----------



## sm69th (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you to all who replied to this, and special thanks to the few individuals who took the time to answer the original question. Disagreeing with someone is not a sign of disrepect.

For those that inquired, I do not know how the officer in question came to the conclusion he did. It was a simple situation:

I was in the left last, passing a truck on the interstate. It was late, and large trucks in general I give a wide berth, especially late at night. I am fully aware that the left lane is not for traveling.
A car came up behind me going far in excess of the speed limit and proceeded to high beam me, what I have heard is commonly referred to as "flash to pass". To my knowledge it is also not legal to high beam other motorits, even though it appears to be common practice. While it may affect other drivers differently, for me, having somone behind me with high beams accomplishes nothing but making it much harder for me to see and making any situation worse. 
Before I could even check the lane next to me to move over, much less signal, the car behind me was tailgating me less than a few inches from my bumper. Everyone in the car was braced for impact as we thought we were going to be hit. 
At this point I could not see any of the headlights of the car behind me and I was afraid if I tried to change lanes he would do so at the same time and an accident would result. So the safest course of action was to remain in my lane until the car behind me dropped back sufficently so we oculd see each others lights(and directionals) so I could safely move over. Until that happened, it was not safe for me to make a lane change.

As I eventually found out, the car behind me was a police offier. I am sure everyone in this forum will disagree with me, but I don't feel I was breaking any laws. I was going 64 in a 65mph zone passing a truck and could not safely move over with a car tailgating me as it was. The office was not behind me for more than a few seconds, so I am not sure how he determined I was "travelling" and not passing.

I have no doubt the officer was trying to get somewhere, and I would have been more than happy to complete my pass quickly so he could get by. If he had simply flash his blue lights when further back instead of high beaming me, I would have completed my pass quicker to allow him to proceed. 

My understanding of the law in Mass. is that I am allowed to use the left lane for passing and that it is acceptable to stay there until it is safe to move back over. The particular situation where the car behind me was so close and I could not see his lights nor make out his intentions made switching lanes an unsafe option at the time.

Clearly after pruning out all the rudeness, disrespect, and sarcasm in this forum, the answer is that their is no right to appeal a warning, even if you feel it was unjustly issued.


----------



## sm69th (Aug 11, 2009)

The rudeness and sarcasm is not needed. Verbal warnings clearly have no paper trail so cannot (and should not) be appealed. Since written warning do carry a paper trail, I simply wanted to know if there was an appeal process.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Harry, 

I believe our new friend has paid in full for a first class seat on the bus.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

sm69th said:


> While I am not quite sure if you are serious in your question, yes he was wearing his hat when he gave me a warning.


Did anyone actually get past this without laughing really hard?



sm69th said:


> Is there a reason for the rudeness and profanity that abound on this forum? It was a simple request for information?!?
> 
> I am far from stupid and there is no need for the language and attitude on this forum.


The beauty of not being invited to a party is that nobody is concerned for your welfare while attending.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## sm69th (Aug 11, 2009)

screamineagle said:


> I would dispute it the same way I would dispute a verbal warning.





Rock said:


> And you sir are the reason LE get jaded and pissed off at the public. You recieved a warning and you disagree with it?!? What's wrong with you? If you disagree with the warning then you must have wanted the civil citation, correct? The officer was kind enough to give you a warning and you have the entitled balls to come here, tell us the officer made a mistake and that you want to be vindicated from A *WARNING*!!!! If you got the $ citation you'd be upset (boo hoo), you got a warning and you're upset (boo hoo). Is there a way we, as your civil servants can make you happy beside leaving you alone and not stopping you when you break the law? If you feel we are being "rude and sarcastic" then leave. This is not a court and I'm not your mommy. Go cry to her, we don't want to hear it.


Nothing is wrong with me. I disagree with a warning because there were no grounds for it to be issused. As for what I want, perhaps law enforment shoudl FOLLOW THE LAW themselves?!?!?

85+ in a 65mph zone with no lights on? Clearly he wasn't going to a call as he had time to stop me.
Repeatedly high beaming other motorists?
Tailgating and almost causing an accident?

If a citizen WITHOUT a badge does these things, they get the book thrown at them, but LE can do such things with reckless abandonment and endange other motorists?



Wolfman said:


> Thank you for coming here and telling us how to run our website. Now fuck off, you presumptuous tool.


I was not telling anyone how to run their website, I was simply asking if someone could address the question. You have a right to be rude and sarcastic just as I have a right to not appreciate it.



jettsixx said:


> This is Mass Cops we use profanity alot. Please do not be led to believe there is no such thing as a stupid question. There is, we are asked them frequently. You can only give so many polite answers before you become very sarcastic and develop an absolute hatred of questions asked by the general public. Your question, to you may seem simple, to us it sounds like yet another person bitching about the big mean cop who lied and wrote them up. You got a warning be happy and move along. I know for a fact I was not the officer that wrote you because I do not write warnings. If I go to the trouble of stopping you, you will get a citation. I have to enter it in the computer anyway so I may as well write you a money citation.


jettsixx - Thank you for your explanation. My post was not meant to be bitching in the least and I apologize for any forum members who took it that way. I had a simple disagreement and wanted to know if there was a process for my side of the story to be heard since it was not documented on the warning. I never said the officer in question was big, mean, or lied . We simply disagreed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Nothing is wrong with me."

There is a lot wrong with you coming on to MassCops
and telling LEO's how it should be.

This thread is closed.

Go find a new place to play


----------

